# Voltaje en pin contraste de LCD 16x2 HD44780



## Ferny (Sep 2, 2008)

Hola a todos  

Necesito saber qué voltaje se mete por el pin de contraste de un LCD para que se vean los caracteres en pantalla. Tengo un LCD en que dicho voltaje es de unos 0 - 0.5V (con más voltios ya no se ve nada) y lo que quiero es que alguien me confirme si es así también en su LCD, para poder dar por bueno un diseño que estoy haciendo.

Saludosss


----------



## Elvic (Sep 2, 2008)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> Necesito saber qué voltaje se mete por el pin de contraste de un LCD para que se vean los caracteres en pantalla. Tengo un LCD en que *dicho voltaje es de unos 0 - 0.5V* (con más voltios ya no se ve nada) y lo que quiero es que alguien me confirme si es así también en su LCD, para poder dar por bueno un diseño que estoy haciendo.
> 
> Saludosss



creo que puede ser que el voltaje este comprendido en ese rango, pero por lo general se pone un pot de 10kohms y ir ajustando hasta que el contrate sea el adecuado para su visualización..

Lo que yo hago es: simplemente con una resistencia de 220ohm desde ese pin( Vee ) hacia tierra (GND) y con eso funciona  y se aprecian bien los caracteres.. 
  

suerT


----------



## Ferny (Sep 3, 2008)

Gracias Elvic, efectivamente el voltaje que metes así es de 0V que está en el rango que decía... Mi duda es más porque una vez tuve en las manos un circuito con LCD que funcionaba al revés, es decir para que se vieran bien los caracteres había que meter entre 4.5V y 5V.

Estoy haciendo un control de contraste con un potenciómetro de 1K y una resistencia de unos 8K en serie, el objetivo es que en la resistencia caigan unos 4.5V para poder hacer el ajuste con los 0.5V que caigan en el potenciómetro. Lo hago así porque si sólo pongo el potenciómetro, sólo tengo un 5% de vuelta del mismo en el que regulo el contraste (se hace difícil ajustar fino), por el contrario con la otra forma tengo el 100% de la vuelta (se puede ajustar mucho mejor).

Entonces, claro que no sería lo mismo meter entre 4.5 y 5V que entre 0 y 0.5V, por eso estoy con la duda de qué voltaje es el "normal" en ese pin. Parece ser que son los 0-0.5V pero como vi ese LCD que iba al revés...


----------



## Lithiumrd (Abr 9, 2010)

la verdad eso varia un poco de un LCD a otro, ademas que con el tiempo ellos van perdiendo el contraste y por ende hay que ajustarlos, es por eso que la mejor opcion es la del potenciometro entre Vdd y Vss y la derivacion central del potenciometro al pin de contraste del LCD


----------

